# Lehmpartikel aus Teichwasser entfernen



## Marienkäfer (4. Mai 2011)

hallo

Voriges Jahr habe ich mir eine Seerose bei einem Züchter gekauft. Diese wurde mir dort auch gleich in einem Behälter gepflanzt . Doch seitdem habe ich trübes Wasser durch die ausgeschwemmten Lehmpartikel. Es sind mit sicherheit keine Algen!! Inwzischen haben wir die Seerose umgepflanzt und den Lehm rausgewaschen. Da aber im Wasser noch viele Partikel sind, bräuchte ich Eueren Rat, wie ich diese, ohne dass ich einen kompletten Wasserwechsel mache, entfernen kann.  


LG Marienkäfer


----------



## Doc (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lehmpartikel aus Teichwasser entfernen*

Hi,

ist das Wasser ansonsten denn klar?

Sieht das in etwa so aus? 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31411

Habe es gestern mit einem Teichsauger entfernt (kann man sich ausleihen).


Grüße


----------



## Marienkäfer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lehmpartikel aus Teichwasser entfernen*

Hallo

Wir haben soweit fast die Hälfte des Wassers schon mit einem Schlammsauger rausgesaugt. Natürlich dabei auch den Schlamm entfernt. Ob das viel war, kann ich nicht sagen, weil das Wasser ja total trüb war.  Dann wieder ganz langsam ohne aufzuwirbeln Wasser eingelassen. Es ist immer noch leicht trüb. Da auch dem Pflanztrog gut die Hälfte der Pflanzerde gefehlt hat, vermute ich, dass es immer noch Lehmpartikel sind.

LG Marienkäfer


----------



## Zacky (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lehmpartikel aus Teichwasser entfernen*

Hallo. 
Wenn es irgendwie geht - Versuche doch mal, das Wasser durch eine ordentliche Menge Filterwatte aus der Aquaristik durchlaufen zu lassen. Vielleicht irgendwie zwischen Teich und Filter schalten. Muss ja nicht dauerhaft sein - nur vorübergehend 2-3 Tage.


----------



## mitch (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lehmpartikel aus Teichwasser entfernen*

hi Marienkäfer ,


hier könntest du anregungen zum "Lehmpartikel entfernen" finden 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15926/?q=filterwatte

speziell beitrag #8
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/8




@Werner  , es funzt einfach


----------



## Marienkäfer (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lehmpartikel aus Teichwasser entfernen*

Hallo

@ Zacky
 an die Filterwatte hab ich auch schon gedacht. Leider kann ich die nicht auswaschen, so dass es dann doch recht teuer wird. 
@ Mitch

Die Links sind sehr interessant! Ist zwar schwer zu glauben, dass da so feine Partikel gefiltert werden sollen, aber die Bilder  sind ja eindeutig. Werd mir dann mal so eine Faser bestellen. 

LG Marienkäfer


----------

